
Fukushima’s Reactor #2 is far more radioactive than previously realized - dakull
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/243904-fukushimas-reactor-2-far-radioactive-previously-realized-no-sign-containment-breach
======
DrScump
This is _bogus_. The new, higher readings are from areas _never measured
before_ [0]; levels are falling consistently.

[0] [http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-
fuku...](http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-fukushima-
daiichi-are-not-rising/)

~~~
dakull
If you fully read the article:

>One thing I want to note at this point is these findings are being
misreported across the internet as evidence Fukushima’s radiation output is
“spiking” or “soaring.” This is not the case.

>The radiation levels within Reactor #2’s containment vessel have been largely
unknown for years, due to the difficulty of getting proper readings from
remote equipment in the first place

